# Fake Airport Surge



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The airport is surging but not in the terminal.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Fake sugar for the ants.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> The airport is surging but not in the terminal.
> View attachment 347377


They do that here too. Technically it isn't fake - they do pay it. However there are often plenty of ants in queue when it surges, so it's basically an airport rider rip off.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

CTK said:


> They do that here too. Technically it isn't fake - they do pay it. However there are often plenty of ants in queue when it surges, so it's basically an airport rider rip off.


They usually don't pay it here unless the surge zone encompasses the terminal or waiting lot. You might get $1 or $2 as a consolation prize for being close. 
The surge disappeared altogether after about 15 minutes, as usual.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> They usually don't pay it here unless the surge zone encompasses the terminal or waiting lot. You might get $1 or $2 as a consolation prize for being close.
> The surge disappeared altogether after about 15 minutes, as usual.


I meant they pay it - and it sticks til you get a ride - if you're in the queue.

I wouldn't expect to pick up a surge from any location if I'm not actually in the surging area.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

They really suck for this!


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> They really suck for this!


For giving drivers extra money when they don't really need to? Strongly disagree. If Uber is putting out bogus surges to riders I'm going to take advantage of that every time I can.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

drive into the area then get the hell out of dodge and take the sticky surge to an area not surging to ensure Uber loses money


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

I've noticed this also at our Airport 10 square miles will be surging even the runways and terminals, but the waiting lot NOPE lol. But I'm guessing that it works to bring in lots of Noobs who get in their cars and rush to the airport who live within 5 to 10 miles hha.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> drive into the area then get the hell out of dodge and take the sticky surge to an area not surging to ensure Uber loses money


That used to work and I did it many times. Now the sticky airport surge only applies at the airport. A little note on the notification bar let's you know not to try that trick any more!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> That used to work and I did it many times. Now the sticky airport surge only applies at the airport. A little note on the notification bar let's you know not to try that trick any more!


just stay away from the queue


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Instead of punishing the lot lizards by limiting how many airport rides you can do in a day, they decided to take it out on all of the drivers by making the surge in an area away from the queue.

More genius maneuvers by Uber on how to piss people off so much that everyone suffers--good drivers and passengers too.


----------

